# My new air rifle!!!



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/gamo-hunter ... ifle.shtml

can't wait. 1250 FPS with lead! by by wabbits!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

For that much I could buy a .22lr and shoot silents that my friend has and be even quieter and just as deadly for $150. Unless it is legal to shoot pelet guns in your town.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

it is and my parents won't let me have a real gun


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet gun though. Do you know how long those have been out. One ****** at my school thinks he has the worlds fastest and I think he is full of $h!+.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

These have been out for about a 1 1/2 years i think. I am sure this is the fastest break barrel there is. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

What is PBA ammo, I am not familiar with it? I see it rates that at 1600 FPS.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes it is the fastest and this kid claimed his was the fastest five years ago, maybe then but not anymore.


----------



## SwampCat (Mar 9, 2006)

The mentioned ammo, from Gamo, is 5.4gr in weight and too light for most guns. The spring is slamming a too light load down the barrel. Plunger spring damage is a quarantee....


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

They apparently penetrate farther.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

wasnt the guy in the gamo video using that gun with pba pellets to kill that hog? I still think that was BS. :beer: hard to believe but i guess it could happen.


----------

